
3.67% of the most popular websites block Tor (because of Akamai and CloudFlare) - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/02/23/do-you-see-what-i-see/
======
sjmurdoch
The open-access version of the full paper has been made available by the
Internet Society: [https://www.internetsociety.org/sites/default/files/blogs-
me...](https://www.internetsociety.org/sites/default/files/blogs-media/do-you-
see-what-i-see-differential-treatment-anonymous-users.pdf)

------
salsakran
Many of the listed sites almost certainly block Tor to prevent large scale
scraping.

